# Bad Bow shop



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I took my bow in to get tuned up and the guy told me he'd call me back when it was ready. I spoke to my cousin and he said he didn't understand how someone could tune my bow without me there to shot it. So did I get ripped off or what?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Tuning up can mean a few different things. You dont really have to be there if all he is going to do is make sure the cams are synched, strings and cables are in good shape, and everything is lubed up and tightened that needs it.

Paper tuning, is best done by the shooter imo, that way you or the pro shop can make any adjustments that are required by your particular style and form. Peeps sights, nock point, drop away rests etc....

Really just depends on what you had in mind when you told him to tune it up, and what he had in mind?


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

What shaky said. I dropped off my bow at a shop one time and they tuned it up, put on a new set of strings on it, and then mailed it back to me.

What the shop may do is look over everything and when you pick it up, they may have you shoot it to make the final adjustments.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Like mentioned above, they could "tune your bow" and make sure everythings functioning how it should.. Now if youre wanting it tubed for broadheads or something similar, youll need to be the one shooting. I wouldnt call this example getting ripped off. I have mine checked out every year. Just my .02


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

That is the reason I learned what I could when I first got into it, had a homemade press, done my own arrows, fixed servings, not much I can't do, theheck with bringing it to someone else. If something fails its on me, and I can deal with that a lot easier...WW


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Tuning up can mean a few different things. You dont really have to be there if all he is going to do is make sure the cams are synched, strings and cables are in good shape, and everything is lubed up and tightened that needs it.
> 
> Paper tuning, is best done by the shooter imo, that way you or the pro shop can make any adjustments that are required by your particular style and form. Peeps sights, nock point, drop away rests etc....
> 
> Really just depends on what you had in mind when you told him to tune it up, and what he had in mind?


X2
I use to work at a bow shop. If you showed up during bow season you cod expect to have to wait. I would check the bow over put new string (if needed) lube wax. You can add a peep without them being there just not lock it down. 
There is a lot that can be done with out you there. Once all of the tuning is done and you come to pick the bow up it can be fine tuned in just a few minutes.
The best thing you can do is learn how to do it all your self. Makes it a lot faster and more enjoyable and everything is done to your standards.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------

